# Changing table pad under sheets as a decent cosleeper tool for newborn?



## utuss (Sep 12, 2006)

That was a long title, sorry!

I've co-slept with two of my previous children when they were babes, but we've had issues once they were able to roll around!

I am a light sleep sleeper, and usually am ok with my newborn babe breastfeeding while curled up next to me. This time with my newborn, I'd like a little barrier between us when we actually go to sleep.

To save money, I was going to use an extra changing table pad (the contoured kind) and slide it under the fitted sheet? I figure a newborn can't flip or roll over it, and I won't have to worry about it shifting as much.

Has anyone tried this and what were the results like?!


----------



## sept2008twingirls (Apr 29, 2008)

I've used one but without the sheet over it. It worked fine. Though we mostly used a bassinet at that age. We used that sometimes as DH was afraid of turning on the baby. I often used it for naps too.

Sarah


----------



## Demeter_shima (May 16, 2007)

That sounds like a good idea!

I used a contour pillow with my DS for the first few weeks and just blanket/belted him in. It worked great and DH and I felt more secure (first baby and all) that he wasn't getting squished or rolling away or something.
We got an Armsreach cosleeper shortly after that stage though.


----------



## BabyMae09 (Sep 19, 2008)

I've used that for both my kids, and it works great! I just shoved my bed tight against the wall, and put babe in it, right up against the wall. It works, it's cheap, it does double duty. What more could you want?


----------



## 2cutiekitties (Dec 3, 2006)

We did that a few times when we were having the 'omg we are going to roll over on our baby' freak out moments and it worked great.


----------

